# What's your Favorite Pin Site?



## IWannaGetBig (Oct 28, 2012)

Well just like the title says, what's your favorite pin site and why?
What's the max you can pin in that location?


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 28, 2012)

Delts 2cc
glutes 2.5 cc max for me so far
VG 2.5 cc max for me so far

Although getting harder to reach glutes


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 28, 2012)

quads..no bending needed


----------



## Spongy (Oct 28, 2012)

Big fan of delts and traps.  About 2 cc limit in both.  I tend to pin 3cc at a time so I do 1.5 on each side.  Kind of strange I know, but it works for me!


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 28, 2012)

glutes only


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 28, 2012)

Masseter, then outer upper quadrant


----------



## beasto (Oct 28, 2012)

Outer or Inner quads fav. place to go never feel a thing unless I go there too much. they can hold 4MLs each. Anything higher and I think I would be risking some PIP.


----------



## Times Roman (Oct 28, 2012)

Glutes...
....and more than i care to admit


----------



## DF (Oct 28, 2012)

Delts with slin pin for trt.  Ventro glutes for cycle.  Quads are nice & easy but I hate when I hit a nerve.... Freaks me the fuck out.


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Oct 28, 2012)

Ventro glute.  3ml max  for me.  I can't seem to hit reg glute and hold still enough to get that much oil through a 25ga pin.   I'm with DF on nerves in quads. I hate that shit


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 28, 2012)

Quads, inner and outer. No bending & twisting. I feel ya though on knicking a nerve...no fun.


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 28, 2012)

left quad ... then right quad which sometimes spasms like hell and freaks me out.... then left delt, glutes, then right delt. I do not care for tris and calves... have done each...ONCE. 

Also, pinning my dominate (right) side is completely different than pinning my left side... weird huh?

Respect,
Vette


----------



## oldschool67 (Oct 28, 2012)

lateral thigh, right and left rotations, why? i am able to aspirate and control the pin,also stretch the skin taught.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 28, 2012)

I have been a quad guy for the last year.  I like being able to pin and not contort
But I'm intrested in this ventrel glute.  I seen pics but can't seem to locate my own


----------



## Hollywood72 (Oct 28, 2012)

Same here four1


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 28, 2012)

Agree as per interest in ventro glute pinning. Doesn't seem to be any good training videos focusing on self-injection in this area.


----------



## airagee23 (Oct 28, 2012)

Ventro and I think I could easily put 5ccs in there not that I ever would but it will hold 3.5 real easy. Glutes 2nd.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 28, 2012)

I need a dr to show me the area damn it


----------



## Rip (Oct 28, 2012)

Ventral/gluteal


----------



## Rip (Oct 28, 2012)

Imagine you took a marker and drew a "+"  on one cheek (just imagine it as a guide), dividing it into 4 sections. 
Then, inject into the upper section, furthest from the crack, closest to the hip (ventral)
*(+)(+)*
If this was the butt, you would inject in the upper right of the plus sign on the right,
or the upper left of the plus sign on the left


----------



## SAD (Oct 28, 2012)

I disagree Rip.  That is not the ventro-glute, that is the upper outer quadrant of the glute.  The ventro-glute has been referred to as the "karate kid muscle" because it flexes when you kick your leg out to the side.  It is about a two inch tall, three inch wide area below the hip bone but above the ball of the femur.  I'll see if I can find some good pics of it.  If not, I'll video myself tossing 3ml in my ventro-glute and post it up.


----------



## SAD (Oct 28, 2012)

_C/P from Marx, a mod at TID._

Hip (Ventrogluteal) Site For IM Injection

1. Find the trochanter. It is the knobby top portion of the long bone in your upper leg (femur). It is about the size of a golf ball.

2. Find the anterior iliac crest. The nurse will help you find the bone landmarks.

3. Place the palm of your hand over the trochanter. Point the first or index finger toward the anterior iliac crest. Spread the second or middle finger toward the back, making a 'V'. The thumb should always be pointed toward the front of the leg. Always use the index finger and middle finger to make the 'V'.

4. Give the injection between the knuckles on your index and middle fingers.

5. Stretch the skin tight.

6. Hold the syringe like a pencil or dart. Insert the needle at a right angle to the skin (90
degree).

7. You may give up to 3 ml. (cc) of fluid in this site.

Very easy site to fine, very few nerves, almost zero pain. Great spot for short esters.

Ventrogluteal Injection

_PICS COMING_


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 28, 2012)

Cheers, SAD. A pinning vid would be immensely helpful.


----------



## SAD (Oct 28, 2012)

NbleSavage said:


> Cheers, SAD. A pinning vid would be immensely helpful.



Still trying to work out the logistics of making it informative without showing all you gents my junk.  Lol.  I'll work on for y'all.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 28, 2012)

SAD said:


> Still trying to work out the logistics of making it informative without showing all you gents my junk.  Lol.  I'll work on for y'all.



Please take all the time you need to work this out re: junk-less instructional


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Oct 28, 2012)

This is how I find the site I am using when I say Ventro glute. It might work for you.

use the hand on the same side as the intended site. take the thumb of that hand and push it in to find the top front edge of the pelvis ( anterior iliac crest). 

Use the middle finger on the same hand reach down, press in and find the end of the hip bone (greater trochanter)

Identify the point 1/2 to 2/3 of the way from the middle finger to the thumb.

use the closed end of the protective cap from a pin and press firmly into the site. This leaves a nice circle and dot to aim for.


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Oct 28, 2012)

Lol  Day late and a dollar short!  Admin Please delete mine. BTW Id sure like to have an edit button I could use to edit my own posts


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 28, 2012)

I have an edit ...Where's yiurs gone too ?


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Oct 28, 2012)

I have never had edit or delete.  I've tried different browsers too


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 28, 2012)

Capt'n Ron said:


> View attachment 374
> 
> 
> This is how I find the site I am using when I say Ventro glute. It might work for you.
> ...



This was helpful (the graphic). Am assuming the 'same side hand' is meant for self injecting, yes?


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Oct 28, 2012)

Yes.  The diagram is just for the landmarks.  No way you can get your own hand on your own hip as shown in the pic


----------



## ken Sass (Oct 28, 2012)

my daughter pins my glutes, if i am alone i do quads


----------



## Curiosity (Oct 28, 2012)

Capt'n Ron said:


> Yes.  The diagram is just for the landmarks.  No way you can get your own hand on your own hip as shown in the pic



I've had success holding the opposite hand of the one in the diagram in the same position, bending your wrist down and laying my hand against my VG area palm out fingers up. I don't know if I'm explaining it well but you can get the opposite hand in the same position and find the correct pinning area this way. It's worked for me.


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 28, 2012)

Marry an RN ... let her find it ... worked for me. lol

BTW- I sent a pinning pdf made by BD to POB because I had no way to post it. 
It shows all of the areas you can pin both IM and Subcutaneously.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## Rip (Oct 28, 2012)

@ SAD 
When you 





> Spread the second or middle finger toward the back, making a 'V'


You'll be right in that spot that I described. 
The way I described is for self-injecting. It would be pretty difficult to reach your hand around with one arm and inject with the other. That's what a Nurse does. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I went to Nursing school and that's how I learned it, but when I do it to myself, it's one-handed. LOL


> Place the palm of your hand over the trochanter. Point the first or index finger toward the anterior iliac crest. Spread the second or middle finger toward the back, making a 'V'. The thumb should always be pointed toward the front of the leg. Always use the index finger and middle finger to make the 'V'.


----------



## Rip (Oct 28, 2012)

Here's another one
http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g188/drumur/glutinj1copy.jpg


----------



## HDH (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm a little surprised that so many here do the ventro injects. 

They are the best inject sites, IMO.

No pain even with painful gear. The first time, of course, you might have a sore hip but after that there should be no problems. The first time I tried it, it was because I had some PAINFUL gear that was welting my ass up. Made me feverish as well. I was going to toss it but was able to run it using the Ventros.

Since we all learn a little differently, what I did was googled it so everyone could look through pics and vids. There is more than one spot to hit em. This link should give everyone a chance to see many different instructions on the inject-

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&biw=1024&bih=571&sclient=psy-ab&q=ventrogluteal+injection&oq=Ventro+glut&gs_l=hp.1.1.0i10l4.5437.12781.0.15265.11.11.0.0.0.0.1188.3954.2-8j1j1j7-1.11.0.les%3B..0.0...1c.1.KKtvY9TNxjI&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&fp=4624fb5637e33ac3&bpcl=35466521

Just find one that is easy for you to understand  

HDH


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 29, 2012)

I agree HDH.  VG is awesome.  Never any pain outside of the soreness you mention initially.  But by the second or third time its gone and the easiest injects.


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 29, 2012)

You could also try rocking from side to side while standing on your toes to find the VG muscle.  That should make it flex and easy to feel.  Then just shift your weight to the side opposite you are injecting into and pin slowly.  That worked best for me to nail down the site.


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 29, 2012)

Rip said:


> Here's another one
> http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g188/drumur/glutinj1copy.jpg



This isnt VG but DG


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 29, 2012)

NbleSavage said:


> Cheers, SAD. A pinning vid would be immensely helpful.


 x2.  Thanks SAD.


----------



## PFM (Oct 29, 2012)

Full barrel 5 in the glutes/hips. I have 6 sites I rotate.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 29, 2012)

Def ventrogluteal....I've injected up to 2ml with ZERO pain, before, during, after!  Love it


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 29, 2012)

Going to try this from a seated position when I pin tomorrow.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 29, 2012)

I don't have a favorite but I am starting to hate the ventroglute, it's a shitty place to end up with a good knot real shitty.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 29, 2012)

Actually I hate the glutes more because I have nobody to pin me and it's hard to reach and stay steady.


----------



## StoliFTW (Oct 29, 2012)

so far i've only used Delts and Quads.. Love Delts so ez. Seems with quads I always hit a nerve and need to restick. 

Delt 1ml Quad 1.5ml


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 29, 2012)

Still no love finding a vid of a self administered ventro glue injection. 

Seems almost foolproof, but would feel more comfortable after seeing one performed.


----------



## SAD (Oct 29, 2012)

NbleSavage said:


> Still no love finding a vid of a self administered ventro glue injection.
> 
> Seems almost foolproof, but would feel more comfortable after seeing one performed.



It's coming bro.  I have to pin 3ml tomorrow in my right VG, so I'll have my wife video it and then I'll post it up.  24 more hours of patience, and you'll have a new favorite spot to pin.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 29, 2012)

SAD said:


> It's coming bro.  I have to pin 3ml tomorrow in my right VG, so I'll have my wife video it and then I'll post it up.  24 more hours of patience, and you'll have a new favorite spot to pin.



Cheers, SAD!


----------



## Jada (Oct 29, 2012)

SAD said:


> It's coming bro.  I have to pin 3ml tomorrow in my right VG, so I'll have my wife video it and then I'll post it up.  24 more hours of patience, and you'll have a new favorite spot to pin.



thank you!


----------



## SAD (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm truly sorry guys, I trusted my wife to video the process and told her specifically to keep my face out of it.  She failed.  I tried a few different ways of editing the video, but I don't have the chops apparently.  Will try again on Thursday, maybe my wife will better understand english then.


----------



## Rip (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## SAD (Oct 31, 2012)

Again, that's a good spot, but it's not the ventroglute.  That's just the appropriate spot to pin the glute.


----------



## losieloos (Oct 31, 2012)

The glutes


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Oct 31, 2012)

SAD said:


> It's coming bro.  I have to pin 3ml tomorrow in my right VG, so I'll have my wife video it and then I'll post it up.  24 more hours of patience, and you'll have a new favorite spot to pin.



Sorry I disliked your post..fat fingers i guess. Looking forward to the VG video as I've been pinning the glutes and it's a bitch to try and twist, pin, and push, without moving. Reading all of the replies has helped me to locate the VG and it feels like it will be a much easier stick.


----------



## airagee23 (Oct 31, 2012)

IWannaGetBig said:


> Sorry I disliked your post..fat fingers i guess. Looking forward to the VG video as I've been pinning the glutes and it's a bitch to try and twist, pin, and push, without moving. Reading all of the replies has helped me to locate the VG and it feels like it will be a much easier stick.



As soon as you find it and do it your going to find its much more convenient and easier. My fav place to pin


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 31, 2012)

What's big difference between glute and vg? Feel like glute is bigger muscle to absorb gear quicker


----------



## SAD (Oct 31, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> What's big difference between glute and vg? Feel like glute is bigger muscle to absorb gear quicker



The glute is obviously larger and has more bloodflow, hence more esterases, meaning quicker and harder hitting absorption.  There is a really cool graph I've seen that shows the difference in peak serum levels between two identical shots, one in the deltoid and one in the glute.  The glute peaks faster and higher, but does not last as long or stay as consistent.  But that is a whole different topic.

There are two reasons why I prefer VG to glute.  The first is that I cannot easily reach my glute, and 90% of the times I tried I caught a cramp in my ribs, lol.  Not fun.  The second is that your glute is often used and therefore stays tighter, so I would knot up and be quite uncomfortable.  The VG is not used extensively and is much more tender (in a good way).  I picture it as having muscle tissue that is not so densely packed and therefore has more room for the oil to disperse.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 31, 2012)

SAD said:


> I cannot easily reach my glute, and 90% of the times I tried I caught a cramp in my ribs, lol.  Not fun.  The second is that your glute is often used and therefore stays tighter, so I would knot up and be quite uncomfortable.  The VG is not used extensively and is much more tender (in a good way).  I picture it as having muscle tissue that is not so densely packed and therefore has more room for the oil to disperse.


 ^^^This exactly


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 31, 2012)

I've seen that graph you're talking about sad, ill look


----------



## JAXNY (Oct 31, 2012)

glutes only, 3 max. and occasionally that makes me feel like a horse kicked me in my ass!.... but I still do it.  tried quads once not for me.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 31, 2012)

SAD said:


> I'm truly sorry guys, I trusted my wife to video the process and told her specifically to keep my face out of it.  She failed.  I tried a few different ways of editing the video, but I don't have the chops apparently.  Will try again on Thursday, maybe my wife will better understand english then.



All good, Mate. Thanks for trying! Looking forward to Thursday!


----------



## R1rider (Oct 31, 2012)

used to be glutes, but quads lately. i never go more than 2ml in 1 injection


----------

